

Flexible smtpd daemon written in Perl - selvan
https://github.com/smtpd/qpsmtpd

======
hardwaresofton
Hey I think you might have to rename your README file to README.md for it to
recognize markdown?

~~~
draegtun
The README is a POD file [1] so its needs renaming to README.pod and then
github will render it correctly.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Documentation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Documentation)

